
The Changing Venture Market in 3 Images - marojejian
https://www.sethlevine.com/archives/2018/02/the-changing-venture-market-in-3-images.html
======
pedalpete
I'm not a data scientist, but I think selection of data, without a larger
timeline 'might' be seriously skewing the perspective.

2008 was a huge crash in financial systems. Using that year as a base-line or
anything within the few years after, during the recovery 'might' not be
reflective of what the actual landscape looks like.

I'm surprised to see 2% of Series A > $50m, but how many were there in 2006,
2007?

Also, the conclusion that the venture market is changing also may be a
perspective. Did the venture market change, or did the economics of the
companies change? This may be a straw-man argument, but the capital needs of
companies like Uber and MagicLeap, where they are RAISING billion dollar
rounds could skew the data significantly. How does that effect the actual
venture market change? Don't we need to throw out the high and the low?

------
marojejian
Curious to me that this reflects the change in distribution of wealth in
general: More money, concentrated in fewer hands. Probably the same basic
forces at play.

